# Weekly SA Support Group in Tinychat



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Back in the day (2010ish), a handful of us from SAS used to host SA group therapy sessions over in Tinychat. During those sessions, we would share and discuss various topics revolving around social anxiety, including common fears, day-to-day tribulations, various SA solutions and so on. Attendees are encouraged to 'expose themselves' by camming, speaking out loud rather than text, but are not required. Many people have expressed positive feedback saying how the meetings were really beneficial for their condition.

Unfortunately, members fell off (got busy) and the group sessions stopped occurring. Now years later, some of us have reintegrated and are talking about starting the group therapy up again. If you are interested, please use the link below to join.

This is a form of 'exposure-therapy' where you pretty much give in to the fear of social anxiety in hopes that your subconscious will adapt and figure out that there's no longer a reason to fear. I am more than happy to let you know that using this therapeutic technique throughout the years has immensely suppressed my very own social anxiety in the long run. I have been able to accomplish so much in my life because of that. I recommend it to anyone who's willing and ready to tackle SA head on.

I am now more than willing to begin again, starting the first meet tomorrow, 12/4/16. TIME IS TBD (expect mid-afternoon EST).

Tinychat Link: http://tinychat.com/thegreatindoors

P.S. You are free to join the TC group at any time. There is always a handful of us in the chat every day who are always open to new members 

Hope to see you there!

UPDATE (12-10-16): Due to trolls, we were forced to password protect the room. If you would like to join, please skype me at: Desmondhinkle

Thanks!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Truth be told, i've been in and out of tinychat.com "support" groups many times. And they're nothing of the sort. If you need legit support (not always what you want to hear i might add), stick with this forum, or better yet a therapist. The people who need support and are stressed/hurt the most are usually blindly sided against, trolled, poked fun at and antagonized themselves, leading to the trolling/harassing mentioned by the user above. Then what happens, a password is put on a chat room to justify the actions that got you trolled to begin with. But some people won't point the finger at themselves. A support group would be great and i always wanted that but these room's range of topics vary from game of thrones, to donald trump, and a need to tell everyone what they're eating. If you want support, make it a 24/7 thing. Not at a set time, not with a key code or special permission. nobody wants that.


----------



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish to start this up again, but under a new Tinychat room. All I need is some participation! If anyone's interested, please add me on skype @ desmondhinkle.

I currently have a Skype group with 30 members (most are from SAS), and anticipate on migrating to Tiny. Anyone is free to join the group at any time. Search for: SAS REVOLUTION 2017

Please let me know if you're interested! Only requirement is if you have SA and/or you'd like to contribute ideas, solutions, and techniques on suppressing your social anxiety.

Until then, happy days!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Who invited the trolls this time?


----------



## quietrosie (Mar 23, 2017)

how do i access this skype group chat, I dont know about the tiny chat thing right now, but I'd generally like to talk to more people with social anxiety because I've only recently started accepting help and addressing it.


----------



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Whatev said:


> Who invited the trolls this time?


Let's just say that the room owner is the selective type :wink2:


----------

